# Plants that are var. Rosanervig



## sketch804 (May 27, 2007)

So simple question...Why are plants from the area or the plants marked var. Rosanervig all so different looking than most normal aquatic plants?? does it have something to do with the water or the soil or maybe just something to do with the evolution of the area. i dont know it just seems odd that they all look very crazy!









pic from Plantnut on a fourm









aboutzoo.net









http://www.aquaria.co.rs

just as some examples..and how many different plants are there with this var. on it? all i can find is two.
thanks...


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

The pink veining is caused by a virus. Interestingly some only show it in low light, like the crypt.


----------



## sketch804 (May 27, 2007)

oh ya i forgot i heard about that! do you know where i can find any information on this virus? how did this come to be genetics or exposure??


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

Viruses have shared their genes to plants and animals for thousands of years.

http://carlzimmer.com/books/aplanetofviruses/index.html


----------



## sketch804 (May 27, 2007)

Crispino Ramos said:


> Viruses have shared their genes to plants and animals for thousands of years.
> 
> http://carlzimmer.com/books/aplanetofviruses/index.html


thnx for the url cause i like that quote on it, but the other thing i already know and i believe that its common knowledge. looking for more info on that specific virus and how it came to be....


----------



## mats808 (May 7, 2008)

Sketch,
FYI 'Rosanervig' is not a location. Rosanervig means pink veins/nerves. That's why the variants called 'Rosanervig' look as they do.
Aaron


----------

